# hackney hipster hate



## Boycey (Aug 13, 2010)

http://hackneyhipsterhate.tumblr.com/







does exactly what it says on the tin, much lulz to be had in the replies, i'm especially liking the comments from the "hater haterz".


----------



## kenny g (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for that. Went their last week and there were some very bizarre clothes. Nothing wrong with that really.


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2010)

http://www.latfh.com/


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2010)

i have mixed feeling about the skinny jean brigade that swamp parts of london.

on one hand i want to pull them aside and ask, "you _genuienly_ believe that you are a unique, special, fascinating, artistic individual, don't you, you twat?"

but on the other, I want to praise them for being unique, special looking, individual and probably artistic!

what i do hate though is a sneery attitude to anything "main stream" as if if you don't ware eighties glasses, ONLY listen to underground music, and use words like awesome and random then you;re some kind of brainwashed mainstream saddo.

cheers. my thoughts on hackney hipsters.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 15, 2010)

there's been hipster overload in E9 recently from all the events in viccy park

thankfully we've got a weekend off


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm laid back about them really... there seemed to be plenty of them hanging around being terribly cool in Hackney the other week when I had a mooch around. Made me feel pretty conservatively/boringly dressed.

Got to ask tho - just what the fucks that huge spectacle frame thing all about?!


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 15, 2010)

Just started living in this area. Crikey. If I don't change out of my dishevelled office clothes after work people seem to think i'm making a statement.


----------



## flypanam (Aug 16, 2010)

A nice Aussie piss take of their own snoreditch dullston scene.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 17, 2010)

Speaking as a Hackney borough resident, I have no problem with young people wearing 'bizarre' fashions. I find it interesting to see whether I think it looks a bit odd or not and  it's better than being boring.

It's all part of growing up innit?!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 17, 2010)

Finally. People it is socially acceptable to hate


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 17, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> http://www.latfh.com/


 
Yeah, rip-off of this ^^^


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm annoyed that they put my picture up on that site tbh


----------



## teuchter (Aug 17, 2010)

Is it just me or is it only in the past few months that people have been describing them as "hipsters"?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2010)

pretty funny.... wait i don't count as one do i?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Is it just me or is it only in the past few months that people have been describing them as "hipsters"?


 
it is an americanism of quite a few years.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> it is an americanism of quite a few years.


 
Yes rutabowa, I believe the term has been around since the 50s, maybe even earlier than that.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 17, 2010)

Boycey said:


> does exactly what it says on the ...'s' automatically looses any style stand off.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2010)

i think it has only been used to describe these kind of people over the last 5 -6 years or so though? starting in Wlliamsburg, Brooklyn.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 17, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> it is an americanism of quite a few years.


 
I haven't been aware of people using it here regularly until quite recently. I remember seeing someone using it on here and thinking oh well that's just because they are quite old, but then everyone started using it. Previously I'd thought of it as the kind of word people might have used in the 60s.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2010)

yep you're right.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2010)

flypanam said:


> A nice Aussie piss take of their own snoreditch dullston scene.



 That is most amusing  quite a good track too! a little bit like Velvet Undergrounds the gift


teuchter said:


> I haven't been aware of people using it here regularly until quite recently. I remember seeing someone using it on here and thinking oh well that's just because they are quite old, but then everyone started using it. Previously I'd thought of it as the kind of word people might have used in the 60s.


yeah, the official term used to be shoreditch twat, thanks to shoreditch twat zine






thing is not only has the term 'hipster' come from the US but the whole look + scene has come wholesale from New York i reckon (ive never been to NY so maybe someone could fill us in). Electroclash, The Strokes, HarMar Superstar were the mainstream tips of the NY iceberg to hit the UK i think its fair to say. Fixies from NY bike couriers and so on...


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2010)

.shit post deleted.


----------



## flypanam (Aug 26, 2010)

ska invita said:


> That is most amusing  quite a good track too! a little bit like Velvet Undergrounds the gift



Yeah I think it's very funny. Apparently there is even more Mumford flooding over there than here.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 26, 2010)

There people are food to the London Fields Crew who gobble them up as they exit the Cat and whathaveyou each night.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2010)

TopCat said:


> There people are food to the London Fields Crew who gobble them up as they exit the Cat and whathaveyou each night.


 
ive read this post a few times and dont quite understand what you mean old chap! could you say that again?

Oh, and whats Mumford?


----------



## flypanam (Aug 27, 2010)

As for mumford it's mumford and sons. A shite band from south london who have been linked with hipsterism.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2010)

TopCat said:


> There people are food to the London Fields Crew who gobble them up as they exit the Cat and whathaveyou each night.


 
I hate that pub


----------



## TopCat (Aug 27, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I hate that pub


 
I was really tempted to mug a total fucking idiot in that pub who was shovelling coke up his nose by the wash basin in the loo and waffling on about how great it was to have loads of money at his time of life.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2010)

- mugging mugs - all makes sense now  ta


----------



## pootle (Aug 27, 2010)

flypanam said:


> As for mumford it's mumford and sons. A shite band from south london who have been linked with hipsterism.


 
Really? I doubt that any self respecting hipster would be linked to a psuedo folk christian band.

More about the edgy stuff, shurely or obscure bands that are sooo cool they haven't even been invented yet.   Chart toppers Mumford and Sons?  Hardly!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2010)

they aren't christian- the lyrics of that sort go with the territory. The album is massively tinged with christian imagery but then the tradition they are apeing is as well.


----------



## flypanam (Aug 27, 2010)

pootle said:


> Really? I doubt that any self respecting hipster would be linked to a psuedo folk christian band.
> 
> More about the edgy stuff, shurely or obscure bands that are sooo cool they haven't even been invented yet.   Chart toppers Mumford and Sons?  Hardly!



Okay maybe not the full time hipsters, the ones who think they are artists, but the full time hedge fund managers part time shoreditch whore most certainly are laping up the mumford waves. I think that is my distinction. The full time ones i can ignore, it's the people who work in the city boast about their cash and their single speed steeds that whore around jaguar shoes that really fuck me off. 'Totally standard dudes' who have never had an opinion that they haven't read in the FT, Metro or NME.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 27, 2010)

http://hackneyhipsterhate2.tumblr.com/


----------



## hipipol (Aug 27, 2010)

blossie33 said:


> it's better than being boring.



 - wierd clothes, finding yerself, haha, v 80s - "we dressed up and....


----------



## ska invita (Sep 17, 2010)

was on my weekly work visit to brick lance yesterday and went past the little junk furniture shack up by the railway bridge -theres an old boy who runs it and sits in the doorways most days. the poor fella has had to put a sign up saying No Photography (of him and his shopfront), as Id imagine he cant get a minutes peace without someone snapping this slice of 'authentic east end life' etc. (theres the occasionally good secondhand record in there by the way - house clearance style - though he's a mean haggler!)

first few times i went up that way i thought there was some kind of school photography assignment going on, every 5th person was walking around with cameras and taking pictures of walls and each other.

its all too _visual _for my liking


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2010)

Were they taking pictures on vintage polaroid cameras, or were they just taking them on their iphones with "vintage polaroid effect" setting turned on?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 17, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> on one hand i want to pull them aside and ask, "you _genuienly_ believe that you are a unique, special, fascinating, artistic individual, don't you, you twat?"



This is my biggest problem though. They all think they are unique and cool but they all lok like each other. 

I went to a photography exhibition in Bethnal Green recently that was supposed to be a celebration of the "Noughties Nightlife" of the past ten years. All it was though was a load of fashion and art students who had taken pictures of their "unique" mates dressed up and all the pictures looked like they had been taken in the last year or so. Bunch of wank.


----------



## Sue (Sep 19, 2010)

So, slightly off topic but anyone know a decent pub in Mare St? By decent I mean not filled with 'hipster' wankers with funny haircuts, just a normal pub for a few drinks? Otherwise the default is the Wetherspoons (which I've never been to but the friend I'm meeting knows where it is).


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> i have mixed feeling about the skinny jean brigade that swamp parts of london.
> 
> on one hand i want to pull them aside and ask, "you _genuienly_ believe that you are a unique, special, fascinating, artistic individual, don't you, you twat?"
> 
> ...


 

Life is like a Gordian Knot of complicated issues and alternatives, and figuring out what's best is like trying to solve a Rubik's Cube, when no one has shown you the way.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 19, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i think it has only been used to describe these kind of people over the last 5 -6 years or so though? starting in Wlliamsburg, Brooklyn.


 
I think it's been used to describe these kind of people since Seinfeld. Kramer was a hipster.


----------



## Bajie (Sep 19, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> http://www.latfh.com/


 
Having looked through many pages of that site, I still can not work out just what it is about them that makes me what to punch them in their fucking faces.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Bajie said:


> Having looked through many pages of that site, I still can not work out just what it is about them that makes me what to punch them in their fucking faces.



Some things don't need an explanation.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2010)

Man. Hackney's got it bad.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 19, 2010)

the sites a bit thin on content tho - is this because the owner is worried they'll get outed and have thier eyes poked out with the arm from some fluorescent rayban wayfarers?


----------



## boohoo (Sep 19, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> what i do hate though is a sneery attitude to anything "main stream" as if if you don't ware eighties glasses, ONLY listen to underground music, and use words like awesome and random then you;re some kind of brainwashed mainstream saddo.


 
Is this not the attitude of youth?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2010)

I thought they were ladies trousers?


----------



## boohoo (Sep 19, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> This is my biggest problem though. They all think they are unique and cool but they all lok like each other.


 
This is funny...reminds me of this thread.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I thought they were ladies trousers?


 
Yes, if you are over 30, that's what they are


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2010)

boohoo said:


> Yes, if you are over 30, that's what they are


 
Oh dear


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2010)

Ah, they just wanna belong. They'll all be in offices in 5 years anyway. It's always been the same. 

I wish they'd been around the early 90s, mind. I could have made a fucking fortune selling them Oxo cubes & Aspirins.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2010)

Fuck it, they look cool. It's a lifestyle I'd aspire to if I were 19 and full of spunk.


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 19, 2010)

you might need to sign in to stupid youtube: 
or it might work from here without: http://www.b3ta.com/links/I_love_my_life_as_a_dickhead


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, not seen that before.


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 19, 2010)

killer b said:


> Wow, not seen that before.


 
really? good job i posted it then.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2010)

Do the hipsters refer to themselves as hipsters, like say a punk/mod/rocker would?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 19, 2010)

"old grumpy gits don't like what young kids are wearing" shocker.

If I like what teenagers are wearing, listening to and doing, then quite frankly they're doing it wrong.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do the hipsters refer to themselves as hipsters, like say a punk/mod/rocker would?


 
A ex-work mate of mine was labeled a hipster in an Observer feature on youth-culture a few years ago. The guy who wrote the piece was a mate of hers so I'm assuming he'd got permission to call her that. I never heard her call herself that.

She's a bit older than 19 mind. I'd say most of them are in their twenties. It's a post-uni trust-funded life in London isn't it? I'd never associated it with teenagers.


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 19, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> "old grumpy gits don't like what young kids are wearing" shocker.
> 
> If I like what teenagers are wearing, listening to and doing, then quite frankly they're doing it wrong.


 
hahahahaha! you're only saying that cos you want them to turn up to your crappy club night and listen to shit 70s heavy metal and shit 80s electro pop being played ironically because it's, like, cool and hip.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 19, 2010)

jesus wept

we fucking need some young people in this forum.


----------



## strung out (Sep 19, 2010)

i'm a hipster


----------



## Madusa (Sep 19, 2010)

no you're not.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2010)

I've never been a hipster, unless it could be used to describe a lady with a larger thighs.


----------



## strung out (Sep 19, 2010)

Madusa said:


> no you're not.


 
i am, i converted last month


----------



## Madusa (Sep 19, 2010)

bullshit strungy. you're a typical brit jeans and tee boy.


----------



## strung out (Sep 19, 2010)

she said see you later boi


----------



## Wolveryeti (Sep 19, 2010)

The new craze in Hackney seems to be cross-dressing inspired theme in which young men try and dress like old women. I kid thee not.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 19, 2010)

Hot!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2010)

Wolveryeti said:


> The new craze in Hackney seems to be cross-dressing inspired theme in which young men try and dress like old women. I kid thee not.


 
Not only is this novel, it would also make it easier to find the clothes in charity shops.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 19, 2010)

Bet they look totally sex too. It's always the hot, pretty boys who are a little more adventurous.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2010)

It's a shame they're called (or call themselves) hipsters, what with the origin of the term and all. Is this what emo kids have become?

It's like a Pokemon evolution for the 2010s, just like in the early 90s it went: Goth -> Crusty -> Chartered Accountant


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Not only is this novel, it would also make it easier to find the clothes in charity shops.


 
But what will the elderly ladies do? Will they have to wear skinny jeans and baggy vests? ((((old ladies)))


----------



## Madusa (Sep 19, 2010)

fear not Queenie, plenty of frills n slips to go round!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 19, 2010)

Madusa said:


> fear not Queenie, plenty of frills n slips to go round!


 
Phew - my *cough* their wardrobe is safe!


----------



## strung out (Sep 19, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Is this what emo kids have become


 no


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2010)

strung out said:


> no



Then who are the hipsters? What do they believe in? What do they WANT?


----------



## Madusa (Sep 19, 2010)

most of them are art students(think Central St Martins crowd)/tech geeks/adult nerds/net whores/cross dressers/sexually ambigs/London dandys etc.

Harmless and pretty pretentious but a lot of the guys and girls, look freaking hot.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 19, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Then who are the hipsters? What do they believe in? What do they WANT?



They don't believe in anything. Belief is not ironic.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh the 'irony' thing is pretty dead now, I believe.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2010)

So do the hipsters know who Neal Cassady or Herbert Huncke were?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2010)

Why would they?


----------



## Madusa (Sep 19, 2010)

errr ya probably. I mean you might not like how they look or act or whatever, but this is a subculture that kinda values geekdom, culture and the likes innit?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Why would they?


 
Why wouldn't they? is maybe the question.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Why wouldn't they? is maybe the question.


 
No, I'm pretty sure "why would they?" is the question.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 19, 2010)

Madusa said:


> Oh the 'irony' thing is pretty dead now, I believe.


 
Oh, really? I thought that was a pretty defining attribute of the whole thing. 

Hey, I'm old. And I live in Birmingham. What do I know?


----------



## Madusa (Sep 19, 2010)

Err come on fridge, every self respecting ''trendy'' has read SOME beat.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2010)

Madusa said:


> errr ya probably. I mean you might not like how they look or act or whatever, but this is a subculture that kinda values geekdom, culture and the likes innit?


 
I'd expect there to be a higher chance than average certainly, but not because it's all supposed to be about the Beats or something because they wear thick rimmed glasses, which seems to be a possible implication.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 19, 2010)

Red Cat said:


> Oh, really? I thought that was a pretty defining attribute of the whole thing.
> 
> Hey, I'm old. And I live in Birmingham. What do I know?



nah, i think the ''ironic'' thing was a cover to let the freak flag fly basically. They should be beyond all that now.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2010)

Madusa said:


> Err come on fridge, every self respecting ''trendy'' has read SOME beat.


 
Yeah, but you could say the same about Kurt Vonnegut, or H P Lovecraft, or y'know lots of things.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2010)

Seems like it's all surface, then, and no depth. Fashion as rebellion. Just a massive circle-jerk of people pretending to know something nobody else does, like people collecting rare records with misprinted sleeves but about everything. Is this accurate?


----------



## Madusa (Sep 19, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'd expect there to be a higher chance than average certainly, but not because it's all supposed to be about the Beats or something because they wear thick rimmed glasses, which seems to be a possible implication.


 
well no, it's not really anything to do with ''beats''...there's far too much money and posteuring involved although perhaps it's the back in day equiv, yeah. Beats dressing like edwardian ponces, perhaps.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yeah, but you could say the same about Kurt Vonnegut, or H P Lovecraft, or y'know lots of things.



But they're not called "Lovecraftians".


----------



## Madusa (Sep 19, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Seems like it's all surface, then, and no depth. Fashion as rebellion. Just a massive circle-jerk of people pretending to know something nobody else does, like people collecting rare records with misprinted sleeves but about everything. Is this accurate?


 
well no, not quite. Why dont you do some digging of your own if you're so curious.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Seems like it's all surface, then, and no depth. Fashion as rebellion. Just a massive circle-jerk of people pretending to know something nobody else does, like people collecting rare records with misprinted sleeves but about everything. Is this accurate?


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 19, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Seems like it's all surface, then, and no depth. Fashion as rebellion. Just a massive circle-jerk of people pretending to know something nobody else does, like people collecting rare records with misprinted sleeves but about everything. Is this accurate?


 
much like this place then really.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2010)

Oooooh. Feel the love. 



I'm just idly wondering, really. I'm actually far too cool to give a shit about hipsters, as it happens.


----------



## Bajie (Sep 19, 2010)

Madusa said:


> Harmless and pretty pretentious but a lot of the guys and girls, look freaking hot.


 
A great part of the problem is the non-hotness of the girls, as least with hippies there was a chance of a filthy shag and a free bit of weed after.


----------



## pk (Sep 19, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Is it just me or is it only in the past few months that people have been describing them as "hipsters"?


 
I must say I do prefer the term "cunts".

Only one syllable, and far more accurate...


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 19, 2010)

pk said:


> I must say I do prefer the term "cunts".
> 
> Only one syllable, and far more accurate...



Jesus, so what would you call a priest that rapes small boys or an ex-Prime Minister that starts a war by lying about stuff?


----------



## Sunray (Sep 19, 2010)

You lot are like a baying crowd of these 







As long as they ain't breaking too many laws, people can do what the fuck they please which clearly includes how they dress. 

These are the facebook generation.  Nothing is secret. Everyone knows everything everyone is doing.  Nothing is unique.

So its ended up being essentially random clothing with skinny jeans because the more random it is, the more likely nobody else is wearing it.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 19, 2010)

Bajie said:


> A great part of the problem is the non-hotness of the girls, as least with hippies there was a chance of a filthy shag and a free bit of weed after.


 
that's nice dear.  x


----------



## boohoo (Sep 19, 2010)

Agree with Sunray - this is a grumpy *OLD* gits thread ( apart from Madusa, the voice of reason! and youth )


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2010)

boohoo said:


> Agree with Sunray - this is a grumpy *OLD* gits thread ( apart from Madusa, the voice of reason! and youth )



I've been a grumpy old git since I was 18-odd, especially when it comes to scenes and movements and young people.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 19, 2010)

I thought people thought they were cunts because a lot of them are rich and living in what was, and still is to a large extent, a very poor area of London.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I've been a grumpy old git since I was 18-odd, especially when it comes to scenes and movements and young people.


 
...so what you're saying is that you were a posey, affected teenager?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> ...so what you're saying is that you were a posey, affected teenager?



Erm...no.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2010)

Red Cat said:


> I thought people thought they were cunts because a lot of them are rich and living in what was, and still is to a large extent, a very poor area of London.


That's certainly the perception from the US where the term originated. When the hipsters moved into Williamsburg, their trendy shops opened and upmarket stores  followed in their wake, pricing out the local businesses.

One rich hipster knob got his dad so buy two shop units in to sell about five designer t-shirts and _DJ_ in while he waited for the property prices to rise all around him.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 19, 2010)

Blimey. Sounds like Brixton.


----------



## Bajie (Sep 20, 2010)

boohoo said:


> Agree with Sunray - this is a grumpy *OLD* gits thread ( apart from Madusa, the voice of reason! and youth )



No way, they are not 'the yoof', but annoying middle/upper class turds hooray henrying all over the place 21st centuary style.


----------



## strung out (Sep 20, 2010)

Bajie said:


> No way, they are not 'the yoof', but annoying middle/upper class turds hooray henrying all over the place 21st centuary style.


 
not nice to say that about madusa


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 20, 2010)

Bajie said:


> No way, they are not 'the yoof', but annoying middle/upper class turds hooray henrying all over the place 21st centuary style.


 
Only not.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 20, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Blimey. Sounds like Brixton.


 


At least fridgey is down with the kids. The rest are trying to take a cultural pulse at the elbow.

And strung out, I'll deal with you later.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Blimey. Sounds like Brixton.


You've clearly never set foot in Williamsburg then!

Brixton's like a slum compared to W'Burg, which has completely changed in the last ten years after developers won a rezoning battle to let them build yuppie flats on the old industrial river side factories. 

Gimme sarf London every time. Proper filth.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 20, 2010)

wow

urban has really changed

i remeber when this forum was nothing but theads about gentrification


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Sep 22, 2010)

this thread reminds me of the daily mail comment section, with what appears to be the most informed content coming from really old people, or ex-pats


----------



## nudistmonkey (Sep 24, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the good old daily mail, you've got to make sure you know what's going to give you cancer in this crazy post-modern world!  A lot of hipsters do actually read (or at least claim to have read) beat-era literature because that's when the original hipsters were from, what we have no is style is a rehash from the 50's mixed with a bit of the romantic era


----------



## jusali (Sep 27, 2010)

I find the whole movement buttock clenchingly awful. I can't put my finger on it but the glasses the flat caps the skinny jeans reminds me of that prick on the gadget show.


----------



## Wolfie Smith (Sep 28, 2010)

Male fashion has been dismally dull for years, with a conservative trainers/jeans/t-shirt/hoody combo being seemily de rigeur for virtually all blokes.  I really enjoy the fact that some young men are making an effort and dressing up a bit again. In the early 80s I was a keen attender at the Dirtbox and Mud Club and was well into the sorta 50s/punk look that was hip at the time.  If I was 25 years younger would definatly be pursueing some version of the hipster look today.  When done well the neat hair/beard/tattoos thing looks bloody brilliant.


----------



## g force (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree to some extent....esp on the dull male clothing, esp when it's crap liek Superdry clothing


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 29, 2010)

speaking as urban 75's only hipster i would like to point out how wrong everyone has got it


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 29, 2010)

Tease.


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2010)

jusali said:


> I find the whole movement buttock clenchingly awful. I can't put my finger on it but the glasses the flat caps the skinny jeans reminds me of that prick on the gadget show.





Ha!  Yes!  Jason is the hipster god!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 29, 2010)

It's the beards I can't stand. Like everyone's trying to be a Swedish porn star.


----------



## girasol (Sep 29, 2010)

flypanam said:


> A nice Aussie piss take of their own snoreditch dullston scene.




That is actually quite funny and well observed - as opposed to some of the other pisstakes I've seen!


----------



## girasol (Sep 29, 2010)

killer b said:


> Fuck it, they look cool. It's a lifestyle I'd aspire to if I were 19 and full of spunk.


 
me too!!!!  I'm too old now   but I nod encouragingly from afar (i.e. from South London)

When I was 19 I aspired to be a punk for a bit, they were also as hated and ridiculed as any other youth movement.


----------



## LDR (Sep 29, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> speaking as urban 75's only hipster i would like to point out how wrong everyone has got it


 
That's only 'cause Milesy left.


----------



## strung out (Sep 29, 2010)

i'm thinking of growing a moustache.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 1, 2010)

strung out said:


> i'm thinking of growing a moustache.


----------

